# ariens sno thro 910995



## timreefer (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi I picked up a ariens snow thro model 910995 tonight . It runs nice, drove it into truck. The guy I got it off says he struck a rock and sheared one pin. Impeller spins left side shear pin there. Auger does not spin. Anybody familiar with this model ? What should I check for. Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Probably the gear case is shot. Sometimes the pin holding the gear to the auger shaft breaks though.


----------



## timreefer (Nov 28, 2014)

*ariens 910995*

Picked this one up yesterday. Runs fine auger does not spin. Impeller spins , shaft spins, no auger.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

timreefer said:


> Picked this one up yesterday. Runs fine auger does not spin. Impeller spins , shaft spins, no auger.
> View attachment 28633
> 
> 
> View attachment 28641


Looks like the shear pin on the left side is broken.


----------



## timreefer (Nov 28, 2014)

*shear pin*

The shear pin is broken .The guy that owned it said that he hit a rock that was in the snow and was not going to fix it. I haven't really looked at it yet. Started it engaged auger. Shaft spins auger doest. Maybe something in gearbox snapped.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

have you tried putting in a new shear pin on that side to see if thats all it needs??


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Tim,
when you say "shaft spins", which shaft are you referring to?
There is the shaft between the impeller and gearbox, that probably isnt part of your probem..that will spin when the auger spins.

but there are also two shafts *inside* the auger housings..one on each side.
those shafts should spin inside the hollow auger tubes, and the shear pins "lock" that shaft to the augers..

If *those* shafts are also spinning, that would be good!
that would mean your gearbox is probably fine, and you only have broken shearpins.

but if those shafts do *not* spin, thats bad..that means you have a busted gearbox.

those shafts can also rust and fuse to the augers if they arent kept greased..
thats also bad..

Scot


----------



## timreefer (Nov 28, 2014)

*ariens 910995 gearcase*

Gearcase is put back together. What is the proper oil to fill it with ? Is there a synthetic that can be used ?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

timreefer said:


> Gearcase is put back together. What is the proper oil to fill it with ? Is there a synthetic that can be used ?


So, what problem did you find inside the gearbox ? Was the gearcase's sheer pin broken ? If so, you lucked out, and Arien's design worked !


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Any 80w90 or something like that should work. Maybe look for one that says it is safe for yellow metals.


----------

